# Visit with the MC today



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Had a nice meeting with the MC today. She basically told me everything I had thought. She said my WAW is likely having a MLC. Trouble I see is the W is not going to take too lightly to the light being shined upon her. She has blamed me for everything and when I make the change she moves the target.

This made me sad as I fear this may push her to give up, but I guess she is on her way there anyway.

The W is coming by tomorrow for more stuff and lunch. What to expect, what to do? 

180 onward!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Why lunch? Was that her idea or yours?


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Why lunch? Was that her idea or yours?


Hers. We have had lunch almost everytime she has come by which is about once a week. Are you thinking I should have declined? 

.


----------

